# Dish Network for local HD channels?



## pugluvr (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm a Directv user. I had been receiving my locals in HD for about 2 years, when they suddenly, mysteriously disappeared on 11/1. After several phone calls to Directv, all they could tell me is that local HD was never offered in my area and I shouldn't have been getting them. They had no idea why I had in fact received them for 2 years or why they were taken away. The Dish Network website shows the locals are available in HD for my address. Can I get Dish Network and just get the locals? Or do I have to sign up for a package? I'm not going to quit Directv. I'm a sucker for the NFL Sunday ticket and can't give that up. However, play-off games are right around the corner and I want to see them in HD. There are also a lot of college games on the local channels that we would like to see in HD again. Can I have one television hooked up to both Directv and Dish Network?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You would have to have a separate receiver and dish for DISH locals ... and if all you want are the local channels you would have to buy (outright) the system. DISH does not offer the low price leases with free equipment unless one subscribes to a minimum package.

But other than that ... yes, you can subscribe to locals only.


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186199

there is you info about whats going on , but I have been told (little birdies) that they are plans in the works to bring them back but no time frame was given and this birdie is diffidently in the know , but like I said the time frame isnt know as of this time , I am in the same position as you I can (could ) get them through dish but each has its trade offs , if you had them in you favorites (quick tune ) u might check that  if not .. no hope or luck .. but hope that helps ...


----------



## pugluvr (Nov 4, 2010)

mike_augie said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186199
> 
> there is you info about whats going on , but I have been told (little birdies) that they are plans in the works to bring them back but no time frame was given and this birdie is diffidently in the know , but like I said the time frame isnt know as of this time , I am in the same position as you I can (could ) get them through dish but each has its trade offs , if you had them in you favorites (quick tune ) u might check that  if not .. no hope or luck .. but hope that helps ...


I did have them in my quick tune and was able to get them for over a month that way, but I discovered last week that they have been taken off my quick tune also.:nono2:

I bought my parents a plasma tv for Christmas. They have Directv, standard only. There standard picture is much clearer than the standard picture I get. I have a rear projection tv, so I suppose that's the difference? I love my tv and love the HD channels on it. But non-HD sports looks terrible on it.

Does anyone know what the initial set-up cost (dish, receiver, installation) is with Dish Network?


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea mine did the same but all u need to do is long into ur account and send a signal refrsh to ur boxes and they will start working again ... I know that's not much but atleast u can still watch then


----------



## pugluvr (Nov 4, 2010)

mike_augie said:


> Yea mine did the same but all u need to do is long into ur account and send a signal refrsh to ur boxes and they will start working again ... I know that's not much but atleast u can still watch then


Thank you SO much! This worked for me! I'll have to remember this in case they disappear again.


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

glad it worked out and now if they will get there rear in gear and give us our channels back rightfully all would be alot better ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... and now the channels are back (albeit via a trick more than policy) perhaps we can have our forum back? 

If you want to look at buying a dish and receiver, install it and pay $9.99 per month for locals feel free ask again!


Since this is a DirecTV issue I'll close this DISH forum thread.


----------

